# Q about restoring a Master



## SVF_DOC (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, my name is Doc and I'm from Los Angeles. Here is a picture of my Colnago Master I bought in March of 1985. I road and raced this for about 7 years. Then it got retried and has been sitting in the garage ever since. But now I want to get it back into riding shape.

My question is, what is the best way to restore this frame?

Can it be sent back to the factory in Italy for a complete overhaul and new paint? Are we talking big $$$$ to do such a thing?

Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SVF_DOC said:


> Hello, my name is Doc and I'm from Los Angeles. Here is a picture of my Colnago Master I bought in March of 1985. I road and raced this for about 7 years. Then it got retried and has been sitting in the garage ever since. But now I want to get it back into riding shape.
> 
> My question is, what is the best way to restore this frame?
> 
> ...


You could repaint it, but honestly the paint doesn't look too bad. Why not just build it up as is?


----------



## SVF_DOC (Oct 4, 2011)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You could repaint it, but honestly the paint doesn't look too bad. Why not just build it up as is?


There is rust in the braze-on's on the top tube and other spots on the frame, the BB cup is frozen, stickers have come off in places and other issues. Although I didn't abuse the bike I didn't baby it either.


----------

